# Anybody want to ride tonight in mandeville



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Late notice, but I think a few of us going riding from mandeville to lacombe tonight. It's always pretty fun and any body is welcome. Also, I think we are going to tower trax tomorrow for the day, in case anyone is interested. Let me know


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Where at hit me with your number.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You got some deep stuff? I like to get in there real nice a deep like. My number is 225-614-7570 call me I'm riding in my pond right now. I can be there in 30 min.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Now that's talent!!!!!! Ride a pond and text at the same time!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

you know i was thinking the same thing he just topped steve one handed water wheelie while posting on mimb


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

thats probably why he has been through so much oil and filters lately.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats been caused by them gold and purple cans


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Tonight it was the Ultra that got me. They never called guess they had left already. I was ready to eat too, ole Bessie had just got warm.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Now that's talent!!!!!! Ride a pond and text at the same time!!


I had to stop for a second for a frosty beverage. I'm not talented enough for the one hand water wheelie let alone the posting water wheelie.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

YOO sorry, We didn't make it out there.... But were definitely going to Tower Trax tomorrow if interested in that. That little local riding we do (mandeville,Lacome,Slidell) really doesn't have anything deep. Just quick and easy way to get sum riding done. We'll be heading out around 11 or so....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm waiting on Tower Trax to get waaaay better before I drop my bones to ride there. I'll head on up to Tlanes about 40 more minutes to ride good mud.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice pics and glad to see masher at it again


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice pics. 

Masher did you have to change your oil 5 times and 4 filters this time.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Where was that?


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Tower Trax. They actually have some pretty decent holes now


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Masher did you have to change your oil 5 times and 4 filters this time.


bwhahahahahahaha


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I want to go and check that place out but dont know if i will as it is almost hunting season.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

walker said:


> bwhahahahahahaha


Well he still hasnt put his snorkel on so i figured that he filled her up with water again. Cant see any bubbles in the picture.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

no tellin with that crazy s o b


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I thought I saw a camera flash. No snork yet I was just letting her eat. Walker you dirty biotch...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We only had one casualty a Honda rancher. A Ham pulled it back to the truck too.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

glad yall had fun some of that stuff looked pretty deep


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It wasn't that it was deep but on the bottom of that pond on the far side I don't think many had been over there. There was a foot or more of soft silt on the bottom which made it tricky. Stuff the front and let the rear float out of the hole it dug then lean back and get the rears to paddle a bit before they dug in again.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey masher is it worth goin there yet , or was it just cuz of all the rain we been havin


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

They have dug the little pond you saw me in which was pretty fun to play in. It had a tricky bottom that was begging to roll you which I liked. lol. The well pit is alot bigger and more fun now. The little tiny pond that was bone dry when we were there was a good hole this time. Entry and exit were deep for sure. There are a couple of new holes that were pretty nice. If it isn't raining I still wouldn't go the place is such a huge dust bomb. The new cleanoff area is real nice they have some serious high pressure nozzles like Rocks Bottom but with 3 times that pressure. If you let them go they will fly for sure. 

If it's raining I think I would go for sure. If it's not wet you couldn't pay me 20 bucks to go.

The holes all have serious ledges in them we had two bikes roll almost to the point of no return.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

That creek is deff a good ride too. We didn't get to ride the whole thing


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, we should have turned around and went back down it. That was probably my favorite part of the ride. I wonder what you do if you meet someone head on though. No way to pass down there someone will have to reverse out.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

****, I was suppose to go on Sat, but I still don't have the Bear running yet. Still trying to figure out why I can't lean out the mixture? Maybe in a few weeks. I will let ya'll know when I go. Love to meet up with a few people!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Halloween Bash, oct.30-nov.1! get your bike fixed! Red Creek!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Probably going to do Rocks Bottoms. Love that mud there.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

those trails were **** nice!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Me and My Wife was talking about going back at Halloween...We loved it over there and both think it is definitly worth the 3 1/2 hour drive...I can't wait to go back


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

yea we are gonna get a cabin.. they really arent priced bad at all. breaks down to like $10 a person. cant beat that. and masher, you ever been to red creek?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Every time I plan to go I end up going somewhere else. I really need to go check it out though.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

yea man you would like it...


----------

